# you really need a ball valve



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

you need this in your pw arsenal

take a ball valve and attach it to the end of your hose.

itll help if your rig is above 3000 psi

youll find yourself downstreaming 2 and 3 story houses from the ground, and blasting stuff off while you do it.

its variable in ways variable tips arent.

need a high volume of water??? no problemo,,,,,it will carry away soap quick.

youll use more bleach, but youll fly through houses so fast it will amaze you.

x jet = $125
ladder saver = $45
or go buy a ball valve and a few fittings for $25 (3/8" - 1/2")

will it replace all of your wands and tips??? no, but youll use it more than them.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Got any pics?



I really thought this was another thread about DaArch.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

http://www.ultimatewasher.com/ball-valve-tool.htm


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Got any pics?
> 
> 
> 
> I really thought this was another thread about DaArch.


i do have a few pics,,,,,easy to put together

shoot me an email, and ill respond w/ a pic i took of the set up,,,,my guys are freaking out at how versatile this is.

say goodbye to the x jet (i own one)


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

the cat eye shape the valve creates as it opens/closes is part of what makes this work.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

good link tsunami,,,,,nice stuff.

they describe the valve as a way to cut the flow of water to facilitate a gun/wand change

but instead, use the vlave itself as a variable tip.

fire upp your rig with the valve open, and then start choking down on it,,,,,,youll see the possibilities. 

i used an industrial 1/2",,,,,and imagine ill be putting together a 3/8" for some more height.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

high fibre said:


> good link tsunami,,,,,nice stuff.
> 
> they describe the valve as a way to cut the flow of water to facilitate a gun/wand change
> 
> ...


a ball valve is pretty much the only tip i use on my garden hose now too. Have not hooked it up to the PW. Might it be bad for the pump to try and keep up with an open end hose? How much height are you getting off this bad boy?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

you dont typically use it with the valve wide open

i just washed a 2 story home from the ground,,,,,,washed and rinsed with this set up

the high gpm is sweet for rinsing,,,,,it carries away the soap solution quick.

i downstream with it, pull the hose out of the bucket, and rinse

you can choke down on the valve, and remove mold fairly well too.

its not detail orientd like a tip,,,,,but you can easily remove mud daubbers and swallow nests.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i got the idea from a youtube video while searching for the laddersaver

search youtube>>>>>> powerwashing+ballvalve


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Gunna check this out...


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Yep it's surely possible to do a house with a ball valve I totally agree!!


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

With a quick change fitting on the ball valve, I use the ball valve on the end of my gun with a 2 or 3 ft wand--that way I can leave the valve "set" to the desired opening, but the wand is short enough I can reach out and adjust the valve for different situations as I go around the building.



Casey


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

So Deach is that you? Do you have your helper drive you around the house to power wash?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

alpinecrick said:


> With a quick change fitting on the ball valve, I use the ball valve on the end of my gun with a 2 or 3 ft wand--that way I can leave the valve "set" to the desired opening, but the wand is short enough I can reach out and adjust the valve for different situations as I go around the building.
> 
> 
> 
> Casey


Casey, those ball valves weight like 4 pounds, not something i want to add to the weight of my gun. How do you do this? what is the advantage of doing it this way?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> Casey, those ball valves weight like 4 pounds, not something i want to add to the weight of my gun. How do you do this? what is the advantage of doing it this way?


 
a valve that weighs 4 lbs would probably be overkill.

these arent a replacement for all of your pw tips/goodies/doodads,,,,,just a really cool addition to them.

i have been using the x-jet also,,,,good at reaching mud dauber nests at the top of a gable. sometimes i put it on an extention want to really get up there. (i have the variable tip)

the ball valve is good for:
1>shutting off the water for a quick change
2>downstreaming solutions and high volume rinsing
3>gentle washing (vinyl siding)

for a few bucks, its a nice addition to your set up.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

You guys are starting to get educated real quick. Hope there aren't many of you in my service area :devil:

These are my favorite ball vavles. Easy to open and close and not as heavy as many that are available. 
http://www.pressuretek.com/hedubava.html

There is a motion that goes on when water goes through a lance that allows it to shoot farther as well as pull better through a downstreamer. A zero degree with the right orifice and you'll never take a ladder off the truck again.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> So Deach is that you? Do you have your helper drive you around the house to power wash?


LOL good idea though. No that's my daughter and the truck just happened to be parked there in an alley. She had to get at it that way cause of the angle between the truck and the garage.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Michael has the You Tube video. "So easy a ball valve can do it"

I also took another note from his page. I bought a zero degree, 40 orifice to hook at the end of my wand. I can reach the 2nd story heights easy and it washes away the mold and algae like a champ. 

The home owners who see me using it smile shake their head because they usually have to climb the ladder.


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Casey, those ball valves weight like 4 pounds, not something i want to add to the weight of my gun. How do you do this? what is the advantage of doing it this way?


 
The ones I use aren't that heavy--they aren't the super heay duty ones, mine are probably rated at only 3k-4k psi. and I doubt more than a pound. I use mine on a short 2ft wand with a male quick change fitting just like a tip (I also have quick change fittings on the gun for changing wand of different lengths) I leave the valve cracked open and trigger the gun. When needed, I open the valve for more flow or close it for more reach or cutting action. 

Casey


----------

